# Share shipment/container Bali to Melbourne



## Ross Martin (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm contemplating putting together a shipment from Bali to Melbourne. 

Obviously, the more that is shipped, the lower the cost per cubic metre, so the lower the cost of the goods landed in Melbourne.

I currently have only about 2 cubic metres, and anything over 12 cu m makes a container cheaper (per cubic metre), even though a 6 metre (long) container has a volume of about 30 cu metres. 

Anybody interested, and who knows what they want to import is welcome to contact me asap so that I can get the ball rolling. I'm leaving for Bali on 18th January, so would need to make contact before then so that we can make the necessary arrangements.

My involvement will cost you nothing, and you will pay only for the items you import, plus a share of the packing, shipping, GST, and customs/agents' fees on arrival in Australia, based on proportionate $$ value, e.g., if the total value of the items in the shipment is $5000, and your portion is $1000, you will pay 20% of the total fees. If your item/s is/are small but high value, we could come to an arrangement suitable to us both. I won't dud you!!

This is only for people living in Melbourne or those willing to drive to Melbourne to collect, or arrange their own carrier/courier pickup from my home in Bulla, 3428, about 8 Kms west of Tullamarine airport..

If you've been to Bali and loved the stone carvings/carved doors/anything, now is the time to import without paying a huge premium through the normal importer/wholesaler/retailer chain.


----------

